# [SOLVED] Disappointing build.



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've now been running my new rig for about 6 months, and it hasn't got the lightning speed that I expected. The full spec is:

*Case: *Corsair Carbide Series 500R Pc Tower case
*CPU:* AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor (4.0/4.2GHz, 8MB Level 3 Cache, 8MB Level 2 Cache, Socket *
Mainboard:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 SKT-AM3+ *
Memory:* 16GB Corsair CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 Vengeance Pro Series 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz CL9 XMP *
Hard Drive:* 3 x Seagate ST1000DM003 Barracuda 1TB
*Solid State Drive: *1 x Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
*Video:* Sapphire R9 270X 4GB 1020MHz GDDR 5 *
Sound:* Integrated 4-Channel Audio Subsystem via AC-Link *
CD Rom:* Samsung 24x Retail SATA DVD Writer *
Power Supply:* Corsair CX750M *
Printer:* Epson XP-520 *OS:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit SP1

If I am running a single program, it doesn't matter what the CPU load is, that program will run just fine. For example, if I run Jam software's Heavy Load with 3D rendering, all eight cores are at 100%. If I then stream a video, that video will run faultlessly, without any stutter or buffering. The picture shows what I mean. You can also see the performance on Task Manager.










Even with that load, the temperature is only 45°C.

However, even when I am running very little, if I open another program, or switch to another running program, it seems to take ages to respond, the cursor moves in jerks and often I get the "program not responding" message. At no time does CPU use go above 20% and no more than half the memory is used, and my machine is optimized for maximum performance. In desperation I added an SSD, but that doesn't seem to have made any difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Windows is installed on the SSD? If so, when was it installed?

Download Samsung Magician software from here:

Samsung SSD Downloads | Samsung SSD

(Scroll down, its below the data migration software.) Once installed, open it and check to see if you're running the latest firmware.

Also, make sure the chipset drivers are fully up-to-date too:

AMD Driver Autodetect


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Which motherboard revision choices are (rev. 4.1 rev. 4.0 rev. 3.0r ev. 1.2 rev. 1.1 rev. 1.0) and which Bios version?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Just incase you're not sure where to find the revision number, it will be printed in white ink on the motherboard. For Gigabyte, its typically towards the lower left corner.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Disappointing build.*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows is installed on the SSD? If so, when was it installed?
> 
> Download Samsung Magician software from here:
> 
> ...


Installed on 24 June. Installed with the help of Samsung Magician. It has the latest firmware, and yes, my graphics drivers are up-to-date.



Wrench97 said:


> Which motherboard revision choices are (rev. 4.1 rev. 4.0 rev. 3.0r ev. 1.2 rev. 1.1 rev. 1.0) and which Bios version?


It's Rev 4.0. The BIOS is American Megatrends Inc. F2 15/72013. The SMBIOS is ver 2.7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Try down clocking the ram to 1600 the FX83xx has some issues with 1866 but normally only with 4 sticks installed.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Samsung Magician's 'optimise' feature can play havoc with Windows power saving features, try resetting it to Balanced if you used that.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Disappointing build.*

Hi John you have mostly very high quality parts the only potential weak link I see is the CWT built Corsair power supply sometimes these things are unstable moreso than higher quality units - you "might" have some unstable voltage delivery.

Suggestion to move to 1600 MHz on the ram was a good one above. 1.5v 9-9-9-24 on timings if you can.

Also try leaving your SSD out of the equation for testing purposes and install it on one of your lone Seagate SATA HDD see how it runs.

Might just need a few small tweaks to get your system to fly :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Disappointing build.*



Wrench97 said:


> Try down clocking the ram to 1600 the FX83xx has some issues with 1866 but normally only with 4 sticks installed.


I have got four sticks, 4 x 4GB. I must update my specs. I'll try the other things first, and if I get no joy with those, I'll come back to this.



satrow said:


> Samsung Magician's 'optimise' feature can play havoc with Windows power saving features, try resetting it to Balanced if you used that.


Ah! I was on Balanced setting; there is only that and Power saving. However, I went to Change advanced power settings and changed it to Performance and it seems to have done the trick. I knew it had to be something simple, but I couldn't think what.



BowHunter41 said:


> Hi John you have mostly very high quality parts the only potential weak link I see is the CWT built Corsair power supply sometimes these things are unstable moreso than higher quality units - you "might" have some unstable voltage delivery.
> 
> Suggestion to move to 1600 MHz on the ram was a good one above. 1.5v 9-9-9-24 on timings if you can.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, but Satrow's suggestion seems to have fixed things. I'm a happy bunny now. :grin:

I'll mark this 'Solved' now, but may come back if I have to. Fingers crossed that I won't need to.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Magician (or some versions of it) changes the details _within_ the Balanced plan, you should also be able to revert to the default plan by selecting Balanced and going Advanced > 'Restore default settings for this plan'.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow good job folks....I hope that has it for you JPT. I had a similar situation on my FM2+ Amd system and solved it noticing some AMD software I unintentionally installed from the driver cd. One messed up my internet speed alltogether and I forget the name on that one and the other was Amd "Cool'nQuiet" software I never run intentionally.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

satrow said:


> Magician (or some versions of it) changes the details _within_ the Balanced plan, you should also be able to revert to the default plan by selecting Balanced and going Advanced > 'Restore default settings for this plan'.


Yes, it did, but I've been able to get all the High Performance settings applied. Why anyone would get high performance modules, then select power saving beats me. I'll turn down the central heating to compensate. :grin:



Rich-M said:


> Wow good job folks....I hope that has it for you JPT. I had a similar situation on my FM2+ Amd system and solved it noticing some AMD software I unintentionally installed from the driver cd. One messed up my internet speed alltogether and I forget the name on that one and the other was Amd "Cool'nQuiet" software I never run intentionally.


Yes it has Rich. It's like a different machine.:dance:


----------

